# how to block hummmm



## oldslowchevy (May 15, 2006)

ok here is the deal down here in florida atleast where i am every thing is cinder block.i want to close in my car port in for addtional living space almost 700 sq feet.but how in the world do i fasten the block to the existing roof suporting beams as the car port is 6" lowwer than the rest of the house? i could easyly frame it in with wood but the county woun.t allow it, it must be be masonary block only.so every thing i know does me little to no good here and the quote of $21,000 makes me know i need to leanr to do it myself as my buget for this whole project is only $40,000 from start to finish.


----------



## inspectorD (May 21, 2006)

So the county has a rule...woodhaters..can you use steel studs?
Then some concreteboard or plywood?
The issue is your in hurricane central and they want you to be safe from flying 200MPH lawnchairs!!
Contact a builder or two in the area and see if there are alternatives they have tried. It may not be any cheaper than you learning some masonary skills and teaching someone else to help you. 
Good luck on your bomb shelter!!!!


----------

